# Lining a client's lower lash line



## MACtastic (Dec 4, 2006)

I was trying to create a dramatic eye look for a more mature client today, and I was having the worst time lining her lower lash line! I've always had that problem unfortunately. I felt so bad for her, but she seemed to like it haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways, does anyone have any tips on doing this? I was using the Smashbox cake liner and a flat brush.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 4, 2006)

What I find works is... Hold the skin taut as you possible can without smudging everything else, get them to look up and do short little drags until you build up the coverage you want... Hope that sorta helps. Prolly not LOL?! 

Oh and get them to speak up... what I find is I get them to say ANYTHING ie too uncomfortable, too hard etc They'll let you know if they don't like something...


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mature eyes are not the easiest to work on, but they're not that difficult, either, once you get the hang of it...definitely pull the skin taut, but not so taut that when you let go, the line you just made disappears!  Depending on how loose the skin is in that area, you might want to skip the lower liner...and concentrate on their lips!  hth!


----------



## maxcat (Dec 5, 2006)

Using an angle brush - brush the pencil, use the brush to do the lining - that makes it much softer looking and less awkward.


----------

